# Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen



## murof1 (18. Feb. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe letzten Sommer einen großen Schwimmteich angelegt.
Ausgestattet wurde der Teich mit 1 Pumpe und einem Filterpaket (Biotec und UV Lampe).

Da in meiner Nachbarschaft einige Laubbäume stehen, hatte ich im vergangenen Herbst sehr viel zu tun. Es ist mit trotz viel Aufwand nicht möglich, sofort das gesamte Laub abzufischen. So liegt nun im Frühjahr, wenn der Teich auftaut noch immer viel Laub auf dem Grund. Ebenfalls liegt ein Schmutzschleier auf den Kießelsteinen. (Dieser kommt durch das Regenwasser, welche die Steine um den Teich abgespült hat, und so von den Baumasnahmen Schmutz eingespült hat).

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man diesen Schmutz und eventuell das Laub abfiltern kann?
Ich habe schon daran gedacht, immer kleine Abschnitte des Teiches mit Hilfe eines Besens den Schmitz von Grund aufzuwirbeln, Mit Hilfe einer Schmutzwasserpumpe würde ich dann versuchen so viel Schmutzpartikel wie möglich abzusaugen. Dieses Wasser würde ich dann gerne über einen seperaten Filter wieder zurück in den Teich laufen lassen.

So wie ich es gelesen habe, sind Blätter ja der beste Nährstoff für Algen. Da ich eben ein solches Algenproblem habe, liegt mir besonders viel daran, so viele Blätter wie möglich abzufischen.
Gibt es eine Formel, um herauszufinden wieviele Wasserpflanzen man in einen  Teich anbringen sollte?

Vielen Dank, Stefan.


----------



## Dodi (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen*

Hallo Stefan!

Erstmal HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN im Forum - soviel Zeit muss sein. 

Ein bißchen mehr Input wäre nicht schlecht!
Ist Deine Filteranlage jetzt ausgeschaltet?
Hast Du denn keinen Skimmer in Deinem Teich, damit die meißten Blätter in den Filter gelangen, um dort abgefischt werden zu können?

Mit einem Besen kannst Du die Blätter gut zusammenfegen und mittels eines Schlammsaugers o. ä. gezielt absaugen. Dann hast Du natürlich auch den Schmutz aufgewirbelt. Der feine Schmutz könnte dann natürlich durch Deinen Filter entsorgt werden, das müsste eigentlich gehen.

Ich glaube, es gibt keine Faustregel für die Menge der Pflanzen, aber: je mehr, desto besser, so heisst es immer.

Wie ich in Deinem Profil sehe, ist Dein Teich ein Schwimm- und Fisch-Teich, d. h. eine Doppel-Belastung für das Wasser.

Vielleicht erklärst Du Deine Teich-Technik mal ein wenig und stellst mal einige Bilder ein. U. U. kann Dir dann besser geholfen werden, auch was die Bepflanzung des Teichs anbelangt.

Viel Spaß und auf ein gutes Miteinander!


----------



## ThomasK. (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen*

Moin Stefan,

Also bei deiner eindrucksvollen Teichgrösse mit Fischbesatz (wieviele?) ist der Biotec mit Sicherheit Machtlos. Wie tief ist dein Teich denn? Bei einer Fläche von 250qm heißt es wohl ab in die Badehose (brrrrr)! Die Idee mit dem zusammen fegen und absaugen ist wohl die Beste, anders gehts nicht. Da wäre ein Bodenablauf nicht schlecht gewesen. Also wirst du dir wohl bald nen Skimmer zulegen, oder? Zu den Pflanzen...viel hilft viel! 

MfG Thomas


----------



## Annett (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen*

Hallo Stefan,

auch von mir: *Herzlich Willkommen* im Forum.
Leider kennen wir die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht richtig.
Wenn Du vom Teich weg etwas Gefälle hast, dann würde zum Absaugen schon ein mit Wasser gefüllter Schlauch helfen, der außerhalb ein Stück unterhalb der Teichoberfläche endet. (Gleiches Prinzip, wie beim Aquarium absaugen.)
Die Schwerkraft arbeitet dann für Dich.

Wie Thomas schon sagte: Pflanzen kann eigentlich nicht genug haben, es sei denn, man selbst oder die Fische können sich im Teich nicht mehr bewegen.   

Wie sieht es denn bei Dir mit der Regenerationszone aus? Wie groß ist sie, welches Sustrat enthält sie, wie wurde sie eingebunden? Hast Du nach irgendeinem "Prinzip" gebaut oder eher wie es Dir am ehesten zusagte?
Vielleicht lieferst Du uns ja mal eine Übersichtsskizze und dazu noch ein paar Fotos.
Bilder kommen hier immer gut an.


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen*

Hallo Stefan,
zunächst mal herzlich willkommen.

Für die Reinigung von Schwimmteichen gibt es spezielle Teichroboter.

Das deine Idee funktioniert, glaube ich in Anbetracht des Wasservolumens und der damit verbundenen Arbeit nicht.

Guck mal hier:

http://gabriele-friedrichs.de/


----------



## murof1 (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Ich werde versuchen so schnell wie möglich Bilder einzustellen.

Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Teichsauger. Ich hatte mit mal von Oase den Teichsauger ausgeliehen, war allerdings mit dem Ergebnis des Kunststoffproduktes nicht zufrieden.
Sind die hier aufgeführten Produkte besser? Bis der Teichsauger von Oase mal ein Blatt eingesaugt hat, habe ich zuvor fünf von Hand eingesammelt.
Ebenfalls habt ich bei den Saugern Bedenken bezüglich meines Grundes. Ich habe im ganzen Teich kleine runde Kieselsteine liegen (zwischen 10 und 30 mm Durchmesser).
Werden diese von den Saugern aufgesaugt und wenn ja, kann ich die ohne Probleme wieder aus dem Sauger holen?

Momentan habe ich noch fast keine Pflanzen in meinem Teich. Welche Pflanzensorten eignen sich denn am besten? Welchen Typ kann man empfehlen?
Helfen auch Schilfpflanzen oder ähnliches? 
Ich denke ich werde noch viele Fragen haben, wenn ich nur früher auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden wäre, dann hätte ich eventuell anders gebaut.

Danke


----------



## murof1 (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen*

Noch eine kurze Frage,

wo stelle ich am besten Bilder von meinem Teich ein, so dass Ihr wisst welches mein Teich ist?

Danke


----------



## Steingarnele (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen*



			
				murof1 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine kurze Frage,
> 
> wo stelle ich am besten Bilder von meinem Teich ein, so dass Ihr wisst welches mein Teich ist?
> 
> Danke



Hallo Stefan,

erst mal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum.
Zu deiner Frage mit den Bildern, dürftest du hier alles finden https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2010


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen*



			
				murof1 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Teichsauger. Ich hatte mit mal von Oase den Teichsauger ausgeliehen, war allerdings mit dem Ergebnis des Kunststoffproduktes nicht zufrieden.
> Sind die hier aufgeführten Produkte besser? Bis der Teichsauger von Oase mal ein Blatt eingesaugt hat, habe ich zuvor fünf von Hand eingesammelt.
> Ebenfalls habt ich bei den Saugern Bedenken bezüglich meines Grundes. Ich habe im ganzen Teich kleine runde Kieselsteine liegen (zwischen 10 und 30 mm Durchmesser).
> Werden diese von den Saugern aufgesaugt und wenn ja, kann ich die ohne Probleme wieder aus dem Sauger holen?



Hallo Stefan,
der Oase Sauger dürfte für deinen Schwimmteich auch überfordert sein  

Lad dir hier mal das Video des Taifun Saugers runter:
http://www.manzke-gmbh.de/htm_manzke/dateien/schlammsauger-1-1-manzke.mpeg

Die Teile sind nicht ganz günstig; ich würde mir einen aber mal probeweise leihen. (Bekommst du bestimmt auch in deiner Gegend)


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teich von Laub und Schmutz reinigen*

Nachtrag  

Hast du vielleicht Kontakt zur Feuerwehr oder THW?
(Die haben nämlich gleiches Modell  )


----------

